

Ask HN: iOS dev wants freelance work; how to go about it? - ceeK

Hi folks!<p>I am an iOS developer current studying at University. Last summer I had an iOS dev internship, but I wish to spend time creating iOS apps freelance to earn some extra money and to create interest applications I wouldn't otherwise.<p>Is it as easy for iOS devs to get short term work as it is for web devs to get work creating websites? Seems like everyone and their dog needs a website these days but only certain businesses want apps. Not sure which businesses to target.<p>Barring the apps I worked on at my internship (which included apps for the likes of Unilever), I only have one app (unfortunately a game) in the store at the moment. What amount would be a suitable prerequisite?<p>I noticed a post on HN[1] where an iOS dev charged £1k for an application. That's good money for a student like me and I'd love to get into such a situation.<p>[1] https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5632092
======
cotsog
If you have a portfolio or (better) published apps, have a look at
<http://ooomf.com>.

~~~
ceeK
Interesting website, thanks for informing me! I don't think my portfolio would
cut it at the moment and I've yet to develop a showcase website for the apps I
have made / worked on.

Despite this, I think I'll aim to flesh out my portfolio for ooomf and create
said website.

